# Umstellung auf IP



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Hallo Community,

bei uns zu Hause wird demnächst von Ananlog (ISDN) auf Digital (IP) umgestellt, persönlich begrüße ich das, da anscheinend dann DSL 16000 möglich ist anstatt wie bisher maximal 3000.
Anruf von der Telekom und folgende Infos habe ich bekommen:

- Preis bleibt der Gleiche wie bisher: 38,95€

- Es muss ein neuer Router her, folgende wurden empfohlen:
Direkt über die Telekom: Telekom Speedport W 724V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder selbst gekauft: Fritzbox 7270v2, 7390 oder 7490

Dazu habe ich jetzt ein  paar Fragen:

1. Der Tarif Magentha M kostet 35€, die 39 kommen aufgrund des ISDN Anschlusses, den man ja jetzt nicht mehr weiternutzen kann, d.h. sind die 4€ unnötig investiert?
2. Kenne mich bei den Routern nicht wirklich aus, bisher hatten wir auch einen Speedport, muss zugeben, dass der ganz in Ordnung war. Welchen der oben genannten oder gar komplett anderen könnt ihr empfehlen, bzw. auf was muss ich denn überhaupt achten (nehme mal an das er VOIP unterstützt)

Danke für jede Hilfe

Gruß Flo


----------



## yingtao (26. April 2015)

Hatte vorher auch DSL mit ISDN für die Telefonanlage und nach Umstellung auf IP funktioniert ISDN nicht mehr. Die Telekom hat das aus dem Vertrag automatisch raus genommen. Der neue Router wird direkt an die TAE Dose angeschlossen ohne Splitter dazwischen. Welche Router man benutzen kann weiß ich nicht aber ich haben den von der Telekom und der gefällt mir nicht so richtig, da man nicht viel einstellen kann und viele Einstellungen auch versteckt sind. Auch kann man an dem Router von der Telekom nur 2 analoge Telefone anschließen oder den Router als DECT Station verwenden, was bei mir aber nicht so gut funktioniert.

IP überzeugt mich aber noch nicht so richtig. Am Tag der Umstellung muss man ein Telefonat nach draußen führen bis das Telefonat automatisch beendet wird damit der Anschluss komplett umgeschaltet wird (stand nicht im Begleitmaterial und musste ich auch erst beim Telekomsupport nachfragen). Vorher kann man nicht angerufen werden. Alternativ kann man auch warten bis es automatisch umgestellt wird was aber 24h dauern kann. Auch gab es letztes Wochenende irgendein Problem bei der Telekom. Internet funktionierte aber Telefonate wurden sofort automatisch beendet. Ein Hard Reset (Strom weg und wieder dran) hat geholfen, aber eine Stunde später gingen Telefonate wieder nicht.

Dann zu den Tarifen. Magenta M (50Mbit) kostet 35€ und Magenta L (100Mbit) kostet 40€. Ich hatte vorher DSL 16.000 (Magenta S) für 30€ und 4€ für ISDN und habe jetzt Magenta L. Ich bezahle also 6€ mehr als vorher und habe jetzt 100Mbit anstatt 16Mbit. Wenn du nur maximal 16Mbit bekommen kannst, dann reicht auch Magenta S (wirst da aber auch auf IP umgestellt). ISDN fällt wie gesagt weg und du musst dann über den Router oder das DECT oder IP Telefon die Nummern verteilen.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Hi yingtao danke für die Antwort,

bedeutet das jetzt, dass ich alle Telefone theoretisch direkt am Router anschließen muss? Im Moment ist bei mir noch ein Modem, Splitter und ne ISDN Box angeschlossen, anstatt dieses ganzen Zeugs mache ich dann einfach ein Kabel aus der Telefonbuxe in den in den Router und das klappt?

und Magentha S kostet halt auch nur ein Jahr lang 30€ und ab dann genausoviel wie Magentha M

Gruß Flo


----------



## tigra456 (26. April 2015)

Ja das klappt. Macht man bei IP Anschlüssen neuerdings so.

Das ist ja n Ding.
Bei mir wurde das Netz diese Woche auch ausgebaut und statt max 6000 mit RAM Schaltung gehen jetzt 12,5-13,9 je nach dem.
Annex-J können jetzt alle haben und vorher wars nur T exklusiv.

Ich bekomm n neues Modem von dene und kann dir anbieten entweder meine 7330 SL zu nehmen
oder meine Neue 7362 SL falls du günstig was haben willst.

Hab eh eins übrig bald.

Bei Fragen PN.


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

Ich würd nur ein reines Modem nehmen (bzw. das günstigste Hardware-Paket) und den WLAN-Router selbst kaufen.
Du hast dann einen Router ohne Branding oder sonstige Softwaresperren wo du auch immer die neueste Firmware drauf bekommst. (Sicherheitslücken)


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd nur ein reines Modem nehmen (bzw. das günstigste Hardware-Paket) und den WLAN-Router selbst kaufen.



die Fritzbox scheint ja laut Testberichten schon ziemlich gut zu sein und bei denen ist das Modem ja schon integriert, sehe eigentlich keinen großen Grund der dagegen spricht.

Hardware scheine ich überhaupt nicht zu brauchen bis auf den neuen Router den ich mir auch selbst besorgen kann.


----------



## tigra456 (26. April 2015)

Ja die neuen FritzBoxen sind ja Modem und Router in einem und völlig frei konfigurierbar. 
Also mieten würde ich da nix. (Läuft bei T glaub immer so)

Kannst dich melden, wenn du was günstiges brauchst. (Mein Paket mit der neuen FritzBox kommt eh die Tage und dann klatsch ich das bei Verkäufe rein)


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Ja die neuen FritzBoxen sind ja Modem und Router in einem und völlig frei konfigurierbar.
> Also mieten würde ich da nix. (Läuft bei T glaub immer so)
> 
> Kannst dich melden, wenn du was günstiges brauchst. (Mein Paket mit der neuen FritzBox kommt eh die Tage und dann klatsch ich das bei Verkäufe rein)



Danke fürs Angebot, bin aber gerade sowieso am überlegen ob ich mir ne Fritzbox, nen Repeater + 2 Fritzons hole, da die Verkabelung in unserem Haus praktisch nicht existent ist  zumindest was Ethernet angeht.

Was ich mich aber immernoch frage wie das mit den Telefonen funktioniert, kann ich die immernoch an jeder Telefonbuchse anschließen wie bisher, unser Haus hat 3 Etagen und der Router ist im Keller!


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

floelein schrieb:


> sehe eigentlich keinen großen Grund der dagegen spricht.



Aus eigener Erfahrung würd ich Modem und Router immer trennen.
Meine Fritzbox hatte nach ein paar Monaten das Problem das sie bei größeren Downloads die Hitze-Notbremse gezogen hatte und abgestürzt ist. (bekannter Serienfehler der 7270)
Damit war aber das komplette LAN/WLAN auch tot.
Nach einem Neustart funktionierte alles wieder.
Hab dann die Fritzbox nur als Modem konfiguriert und dahinter einen potenteren WLAN Router angehängt, selbst wenn das Internet mal zusammenbricht, funktioniert zumindest noch das WLAN (Drucker, NAS).
Andersrum wenn das WLAN spinnt kann ich mit einem langen Kabel zumindest einen Rechner noch ans LAN hängen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

floelein schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber immernoch frage wie das mit den Telefonen funktioniert, kann ich die immernoch an jeder Telefonbuchse anschließen wie bisher, unser Haus hat 3 Etagen und der Router ist im Keller!



Wir haben schon auf IP umgestellt und haben den von dir erwähnten Speedport W724V. Für analoge Telefone sind an dem Router  zwei Buchsen, an die du diese stecken kannst. Für deine Hausinstallation könntest du ja an die vorhandenen Telefonkabel Stecker machen und diese dort anschließen. Aber es funktioniert wirklich nur für zwei Geräte, die anderen musst du per Funk, sofern unterstützt, als DECT-Mobilteile einbinden.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

ich bin echt ein wenig verwirrt, einerseits kommt aus der Telefonbuchse ja das DSL, den schließe ich an den Router an, wir haben im Moment im obersten Stock, im Erdegeschoss und im keller ein Telefon an dem gleichen Telefonnetz angeschlossen. Das jetzt dort überall hinzuführen erscheint mir unmöglich, da im Keller wo der Router steht nur eine Buchse mit einem Ein/Ausgang steht, aus der ich aber schon das DSL raushole. Könnte ich den router denn da jetzt überall im Haus aufstellen wo so ein Telefonbuchse ist?


----------



## Decrypter (26. April 2015)

floelein schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber immernoch frage wie das mit den Telefonen funktioniert, kann ich die immernoch an jeder Telefonbuchse anschließen wie bisher, unser Haus hat 3 Etagen und der Router ist im Keller!



Bei einem IP Anschluss mußt du die Telefone an den Router anschließen, da dieser ab sofort die Telefonie übernimmt.  Wenn allerdings eine ISDN Telefonanlage vorhanden ist, und von der ISDN Anlage zu den einzelnen Endgeräten seperate Leitungten führen, also Nebenstellen vorhanden sind, dann kann die ISDN Anlage auch bei einem IP Anschluss wie bisher genutzt werden. Dazu muß dann halt die ISDN Anlage statt wie bisher an den NTBA an die S0 Schnittstelle des Routers angeschlossen werden. Dies bedingt dann natürlich, das der Router eine S0 Schnittstelle zwingend haben muß. In Frage kommen dann die AVM 7270, 7390 bzw. das Nachfolgemodell 7490. Der Telekom Speedport wäre in so einem Falle außen vor, da dieser nur 2 analoge Anschlüsse besitzt. Und von der 7390 würde ich auch abraten, da der verbaute Chip nicht wirklich überzeugen kann und auch weit weniger leistungsfähig ist als der Nachfolger 7490.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Ok habe mal ein Foto gemacht, d.h. ich müsste den Splitter weiterhin benutzen, das DSL Kabel an den Router, das Telefonkabel über das ISDN Modul und dann in den S0 Eingang des Routers stecken?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Den Splitter kannst du nicht mehr verwenden, sämtliche Telefone müssen am Router angeschlossen werden und dieser an einer Telefonbuchse.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

das würde jedoch bedeuten, dass ich meine ganzen Telefone die nicht in der Nähe sind vergessen kann, da ja nur eine Buchse dahinführt


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

floelein schrieb:


> das würde jedoch bedeuten, dass ich meine ganzen Telefone die nicht in der Nähe sind vergessen kann, da ja nur eine Buchse dahinführt



Wenn diese kabelgebunden und nicht mit einer TAE-Dose verbunden sind, die dorthin führt, wo der Router steht, dann ja.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Die sind mit einer TAE Dose verbunden, jedoch sind im Dachgeschoss und im Erdgeschoss drei Anschlüsse für alles und im Keller wo der Router steht nur ein Anschluss, daher nehme ich an, dass die belegte TAE Buchse durch DSL die einzige ist, ISDN scheint es hinbekommen zu haben, dass über die eine Buchse alle Telefone versorgt wurden.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Du müsstest das ganze so anschließen, damit es funktioniert, hab da mal was gezeichnet:


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

ok, d.h. aus dem keller geht da nix, kann ich den Router dann eventuell an eine andere TAE Dose verbinden?, leider habe ich auch überhaupt kein Überblick wie das alles zusammenhängt ;(


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

floelein schrieb:


> ok, d.h. aus dem keller geht da nix, kann ich den Router dann eventuell an eine andere TAE Dose verbinden?, leider habe ich auch überhaupt kein Überblick wie das alles zusammenhängt ;(



Müsste gehen. Am besten wäre es, wenn du mal eine kleine Skizze von deiner jetzigen Installation anhängen könntest. Das würde das ganze vereinfachen.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was Sache ist , in meinem geposteten Bild ist die Auerwald 2104 unten die ISDN Anlage, über die das komplette Hausnetz angeschlossen ist. Über den S0 Port der 7490 kann ich den direkt anschließen, statt dem NTBA und somit das komplette Haus verwalten, mithilfe der Fritzbox.

Ich finde es nur merkwürdig, da an der ISDN Anlage irgendwie nichts angeschlossen ist außer der S0 Port auf den NTBA, "fragt" dann die Fritzbox die ISDN Anlage, bekommt ne Antwort und vermittelt an die Telefone im Hausnetzwerk?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Zunächst mal empfehle ich dir den hier beschriebenen Test durchzuführen:
Annex J Sammelthread III (FAQ/Status 10/2014 in Posting #1) - onlinekosten.de Community
Damit du weisst was du wirklich bekommen kannst. Magenta M bei ner 16mbit Leitung verkaufen zu wollen finde ich auch etwas seltsam und würde daher eher Online buchen. 

Was deine Verkabelung angeht, wie groß ist die Hütte? 

Ganz grundsätzlich würde ich persönlich die Telefonanlage rauswerfen. 2 Fritz Fon und ne 7362 SL sind günstiger als ne 7490 und auch vom Komfort her wesentlich besser. 2 analoge Telefone kannst du theoretisch auch wieder an die Fritzbox anschließen, muss man sich vielleicht etwas in die Verkabelung reindenken, geht aber alles, wenn man diese antike Technik behalten will. 

Die Fritzbox emuliert einfach einen ISDN Anschluss, für die Telefonanlage ändert sich theoretisch nichts. Theoretisch weil emuliert nie so gut funktioniert wie nativ.

Ein paar Netzwerk Kabel legen ist keine Option? Funktioniert immer besser als WLAN.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Also Verkabeln ist nicht möglich, dann müssten wir von ganz unten bis in das 2. Obergeschoss legen.

Das Magenta M hab ich gemeint, da es nach einem Jahr genau gleichteuer ist wie S und wer weiß vielleicht geht ja mehr  . Das mit der 7362 SL hört sich ganz interessant an, die bekommt man für 100€, 2 Fons für 100€ + ne DECT und einen WLan Repeater, dann wäre man bei ca. 340€ , es ist echt madig, dass das Ding im Keller steht ;(


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Magenta M kostet 24*35€, danach 40€, Magenta S kostet 12*30€, danach 35€.

Test durchgeführt? 

Wieviele Telefone habt ihr? Auf dem Bild sehe ich 2 an der ISDN Anlage. 

Wie verteilt ihr denn derzeit das Internet im Haus? 

Gibts ne zentralere TAE Dose? Wenn ja, DSL Signal da hinschicken und Fritzbox dort aufstellen. Kann sein dass du dann keinen Repeater brauchst, hängt von der Größe und Bauweise ab. Als Repeater tuts auch auch ne Fritzbox 7240, gebraucht etwa 40€. Ne 7362 SL solltest du für 70€ kriegen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Magenta M kostet die ersten 24 Monate 39,95 € und die ersten 24 Monate Magenta S 34,95 € (beides ohne Entertain ) für Bestandskunden.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

ok da hab ich mich wohl vertan, Test ergab 16000 und 2,4

das mit den Telefonen verstehe ich selber noch nicht so ganz  
im Keller beim Router und der Anlage steht eines, das direkt verbunden ist mit der Anlage, dann noch ein weiteres im Erdgeschoss, mit ner TAE Dose verbunden, genau wie im zweiten Obergeschoss noch eines, nur wie die mit der ISDN ANlage verbunden sind weiß ich net 

Ne zentrale Dose wäre im Erdgeschoss ziemlich mittig, die wäre perfekt für alles. Irgendwie fehlt mir die Leitung die die zwei Telefone ansteuert


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Irgendwie blicke ich noch nicht ganz durch, wie deine Hausverkabelung aussieht... 

Ich glaube eine Skizze o.ä. währe wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

So denke ich es im Moment


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Welche Basketnummer? 

Wie kommt das Internet vom Keller zu den PCs? Welcher Router, Kabel, WLAN, Morsezeichen.. 

Eine reale Skizze ("ich denke" hilft nicht) und brauchbare Bilder der Telefonanlage wären in der Tat gut, ich seh da definitiv nur 2 Kabel.

@NOQLEMIX: IP Wechsler bekommen idR. Neukunden Konditionen, ich bezahle für Magenta L 40€ und hatte 60€ Gutschrift bekommen obwohl ich schon C&S Speed mit Vdsl 50 und IP hatte.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Interessant wäre, wo die Kabel von den TAE-Dosen nun genau hingehen.

@ Rapante_Rapante: Nein, man bekommt nur Rabatt als Telekom-Neukunde, wir haben den Zirkus das letzte halbe Jahr durch mit der Telekom.      Haben jetzt auch einen IP-Anschluss.

Wir haben momentan Magenta Zuhause S, welches am 2.5. auf Magenta Zuhause M für 39,95 pro Monat hochgestuft wird. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum du solche Konditionen bekommen hast, vielleicht wars irgendeine Sonderaktion.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Ich kenn sogar Bestandskunden die 120€ Routergutschrift bekommen haben ohne nen Router zu mieten. Die Aktionen ändern sich regelmäßig, aber für IP Wechsler ist eigentlich immer irgendein Rabatt drin wenn man Online bucht.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich kenn sogar Bestandskunden die 120€ Routergutschrift bekommen haben ohne nen Router zu mieten. Die Aktionen ändern sich regelmäßig, aber für IP Wechsler ist eigentlich immer irgendein Rabatt drin wenn man Online bucht.



Glaub mir, wir haben uns seit letztem Herbst mit dem Saftladen rumgemacht.
...Wenigstens haben wir den Router zum halben Preis (als Kauf) bekommen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht was bei euch so ablief, aber bei Buchung über Hotline oder Shop entfallen die meisten Rabatte..


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was bei euch so ablief, aber bei Buchung über Hotline oder Shop entfallen die meisten Rabatte..



Wir haben alles durch, Hausbesuch von einem Mitarbeiter, Telekom-Shop vor Ort, Hotline und Online...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Problemfälle gibts immer mal, ich bin eher vom Regelfall ausgegangen. Aber schön dass es doch noch geklappt hat.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Problemfälle gibts immer mal, ich bin eher vom Regelfall ausgegangen. Aber schön dass es doch noch geklappt hat.



Das würde ich nicht so nennen, wohl eher "Der Klügere gibt nach..." und das waren wir.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Wieso? War nicht Sinn der Sache einen IP Anschluss zu kriegen?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wieso? War nicht Sinn der Sache einen IP Anschluss zu kriegen?



Nicht primär, es ging eigentlich nur darum, VDSL zu bekommen.

Das Problem war, dass wir es nie zu dem Preis bekommen haben, wie es eigentlich ausgemacht war. Also haben die einfach den Auftrag storniert, wir haben ihn neu abgeschlossen, wieder storniert ohne weitere Angabe eines Grundes. So ging das über zwei Monate lang... Dann hieß es auf einmal, VDSL wäre doch nicht verfügbar und man hat uns einfach ohne ein Wort Magenta Zuhause S für 2 Jahre aufgebrummt. Dann war VDSL plötzlich doch verfügbar, dann wieder nicht, dann doch. Also haben wir jetzt vereinbart, dass wir ein Upgrade auf Magenta M mit VDSL bekommen, da Tarif-Upgrades immer gehen.

Aber eins ist klar: Wenn die 2 Jahre Vertragsbindung zu Ende sind, suchen wir uns definitiv einen anderen Anbieter. So einen Zirkus machen wir nicht nochmal mit!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Kann auch Portmangel gewesen sein, da würde ich mir das mit dem Wechsel gut überlegen..


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Die ganzen PCs sind über WLan dran, mit nem Repeater im Erdgeschoss, damit es auch hoch zu mir kommt


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Nachdem du dir so viel Mühe mit den Antworten gibst bin ich raus, viel Glück.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Kann auch Portmangel gewesen sein, da würde ich mir das mit dem Wechsel gut überlegen..



Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Dorf mit 500 Einwohnern, wovon die Hälfte Rentner sind. Wir haben den neuen Vertrag damals direkt nach der Verlegung der neuen Erdkabel hier im Ort gemacht, wir waren einer der ersten... und dann ging der Mist los.

Der eine Mitarbeiter am Telefon wollte uns für dumm verkaufen und hat behauptet, dass dort nie neue Kabel verlegt wurden (nein, dass haben wir auch überhaupt nicht live gesehen und in der Zeitung gelesen...) und dass dort noch nie VDSL verfügbar wahr bzw. dass wir zu weit vom Kasten entfernt wohnen (wir wohnen wenn es hoch kommt 100 m weg, näher kann man kaum sein).


@topic:


floelein schrieb:


> Die ganzen PCs sind über WLan dran, mit nem Repeater im Erdgeschoss, damit es auch hoch zu mir kommt



Die genaue Verkabelung der TAE-Dosen wäre mal noch interessant.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Die erste Stufe der Hotline kann man im Allgemeinen auch ziemlich vergessen.. aber gerade bei neuen Ausbauten kann viel schief gehen, lässt sich kaum vermeiden. Wenn du wechseln willst würde ich aber bei nem anderen Anbieter parallel einen neuen Anschluss beantragen, wer weiß ob du sonst nicht wieder ohne Internet dastehst.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Die erste Stufe der Hotline kann man im Allgemeinen auch ziemlich vergessen.. aber gerade bei neuen Ausbauten kann viel schief gehen, lässt sich kaum vermeiden. Wenn du wechseln willst würde ich aber bei nem anderen Anbieter parallel einen neuen Anschluss beantragen, wer weiß ob du sonst nicht wieder ohne Internet dastehst.



Wir waren bei der Hotline nicht nur in der ersten Stufe. Wir haben Stunden am Telefon verbracht...

Wir sind ja jetzt erstmal wieder 2 Jahre vertraglich gebunden.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

Ja bin gerade am suchen, ich denke bevor ich das nicht genau weiß wird es eh schwierig hier ne Empfehlung für mich auszusprechen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Je nach dem welches Profil bei dem von mir verlinkten Test raus kommt kannst du dir das ganze eh sparen..^^

@NOQLEMIX: Wie gesagt, das kann viel sein. Die Telekom ist aber immerhin in der Lage solche Probleme zu lösen..


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

mhm, sry nochmal rapante, habe nicht genau gewusst was du wolltest, im Moment kommt bei mir immer dieser Fehler:

Recherche zurzeit nicht möglich
Ihr Wunsch: Neuanschluss
An der Adresse  ***********************
Leider können wir zur Zeit keine DSL-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung durchführen. Sie können dennoch die Bestellung fortsetzen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Die Telekom und ihre berühmten Wochenendwartungen. 

Probiers morgen nochmal, bis dahin kannst du ja rausfinden was wie angeschlossen ist. Für Telefon braucht man nur 2 Adern, an einem Kabel können also auch 2 Telefone hängen. "Notfalls" mal nen Elektriker holen, vielleicht kennst ja einen der dir noch nen Gefallen schuldet.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

mhm auch wenn das immer noch nicht funktioniert zeigt es mit trotzdem was an:

name="BasketDSLMatNr" value="89752963"

das gehört dann wohl hierzu:

MagentaZuhause S-DSL-Ergebniszeile: "DSL 16000 RAM IP"
Auftragsbestätigung: "DSL 16000 RAM ohne Splitter (3)"
Quelltext: name="BasketDSLMatNr" value="89752963"
16000er-Profil 8j3 (brutto 17.696 down / 2.800 up)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Am Wochenende kann es auch zu falschen Ergebnissen kommen. Wenn es das Profil gäbe wärs natürlich super, meistens wäre dann aber auch Vdsl verfügbar.


----------



## floelein (26. April 2015)

wenn ich das bei Magentha M mache kommt das hier raus,

name="BasketDSLMatNr" value="89760602"

werde es morgen auf jeden fall nochmal überprüfen


----------



## floelein (27. April 2015)

ok, jetzt gings und folgendes ist rausgekommen, denke das ist garnicht mal so schlecht:

Verfügbare Bandbreite:
DSL 16000 RAM IP (2) ist verfügbar

mir der BasketNr. 89752978"


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. April 2015)

Joa, wäre ja knapp 5mal so schnell wie bisher.

Wenn man jetzt noch wüsste wie die Verkabelung aussieht..


----------

